# AUTOFEST - Slot Car Concours d'Elegance Contest



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*AUTOFEST & Concours d'Elegance Contest*

_Slot Car Johnnie's_ in conjunction with AUTOFEST 2007 is proud to announce the first annual AUTOFEST Concours d'Elegance contest.












-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Where is this being held? And when?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry thought everyone knew...........

Only the biggest badest diecast, model kit, slot car race, slot car show and exhibit going!!

http://theautofest.com/

Just kidding, but it looks to be a great show!

There are several threads going on about it on this very board, Jeff (Motorcitytoyz.com), Bob Beers, Mr. Coney....us of course will all be in attendance and/or set up.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Update: I picked up all 12 trophies yesterday, and the exclusive slot car bodies arrived today! 

Both look great.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Check my drag race at the fest thread in the round 2 forum everyone.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Slot Car Johnnie here-

Below is the first pic of the 1971 Hemi Cuda (Orange & Black tampo's of course!). Pad printed tampo's include _"HEMI"_ and the AUTOFEST 2007 C'dE graphic. Each of the first 100 entrants into the Slot Car Concours d"Elegance contest at this years AUTOFEST 2007 event will receive one of these Very Limited Edition cars in special AUTOFEST 2007 packaging FREE of charge (limit one car per person)!!!!











Look for us at tables 35 ~ 37........hope to see you there!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

I have my custom done already!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You guys and gals that are heading off to AutoFest with your customs in Sept. If you get a chance, post a pic of what you're entering out ther in SCJ's contest. Thanks and remember, we're pulling for you....... rr


----------

